# Driving licence..............



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am having a 10 year old Driving Licence in India.
I can drive there till 90 days to convert to Au licence.

But some agents are saying i should take a "Verification Letter from Licensing authority" along with my Indian licence.
Is it needed. Expecting some replies.
Thankyou.
........................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Hari,

How are you doing bro ?

We need a letter from license authority that your license was issued from them. It is needed there in Oz.

One question I want to ask in this forum: My driving license is valid till 2022 but it is not an international license. Can we drive there on this license or we need to get an international license from here ?

Thanks...



hari999999 said:


> I am having a 10 year old Driving Licence in India.
> I can drive there till 90 days to convert to Au licence.
> 
> But some agents are saying i should take a "Verification Letter from Licensing authority" along with my Indian licence.
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hello Hari,
> 
> How are you doing bro ?
> 
> ...


Thankyou erviren....
I am planning to book ticket now.
If your licence in more than 3 years old you can drive for 90 days in Australia.
After that you have to change it to Au licence.
.......................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

All the best Hari for your move 

please keep sharing your experience with us....

my license is 8 years old but not international, is it valid for 90 days or shud I apply for an international one ?



hari999999 said:


> Thankyou erviren....
> I am planning to book ticket now.
> If your licence in more than 3 years old you can drive for 90 days in Australia.
> After that you have to change it to Au licence.
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

erviren said:


> All the best Hari for your move
> 
> please keep sharing your experience with us....
> 
> my license is 8 years old but not international, is it valid for 90 days or shud I apply for an international one ?


Thankyou erviren
SO that you can drive in Australia for 90 days. After that apply for Au licence.
For that there is a computerised Test plus a road test.


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

erviren said:


> All the best Hari for your move
> 
> please keep sharing your experience with us....
> 
> my license is 8 years old but not international, is it valid for 90 days or shud I apply for an international one ?


Hi there,

Actually you can drive on your Indian license for 6 months after arrival if the license is in English ( This information is straight from the horses mouth  and thats me )

Regards,
Ab


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

If you are on a temp visa (student or 457) then you do not need to convert your license to AU as you are considered to be a 'visitor'. Those who have PR do have to convert their license to AU (either paper only - some countries, or tests, most countries).


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> I am having a 10 year old Driving Licence in India.
> I can drive there till 90 days to convert to Au licence.
> 
> But some agents are saying i should take a "Verification Letter from Licensing authority" along with my Indian licence.
> ...


Considering most states in Australia have licence renewals at most every 5 years I think you will be a bit hard pressed to convince the authorities that you are entitled to reciprocal rights even with a "Verification letter" :confused2:

Having said that, give it a go. But make sure you have all the original documentation with you including the verification letter written in English and signed by your applicable transport department. :clap2:

Why not flash off an email to the relevant state transport authority where you are intending to reside and ask them directly?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

abhiria said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Actually you can drive on your Indian license for 6 months after arrival if the license is in English ( This information is straight from the horses mouth  and thats me )
> 
> ...


Amaslam.....
Licence we can drive is 3 months or 6 months
........................................................................................................................


Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Short answer: Yes

Slightly longer answer:
NSW: 3 months
New residents of NSW
VIC: 6 months
Overseas drivers - licences : VicRoads

Other states: Google 




hari999999 said:


> Amaslam.....
> Licence we can drive is 3 months or 6 months
> ........................................................................................................................
> 
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Short answer: Yes
> 
> Slightly longer answer:
> NSW: 3 months
> ...


Thankyou amaslam...for that clarification
Regards
hari999999
........................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks amaslam for the clarification...

Hello Hari,

I have got Verification Letter from Licensing Authority that my license was issued from them......




amaslam said:


> Short answer: Yes
> 
> Slightly longer answer:
> NSW: 3 months
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

erviren said:


> Thanks amaslam for the clarification...
> 
> Hello Hari,
> 
> I have got Verification Letter from Licensing Authority that my license was issued from them......


THankyou erviren......
WHat was the procedure for that Verification Letter. How much days needed.


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

I will be in Australia on a temporary 457 visa.
My drivers license from India is 1.5 years old only.
It was also issued at an address different from what I have in my passport.
Will I be able to use the same license when I am in Australia?
I will be in Adelaide.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Hari,

they just needed my driving license xerox copy and a letter asking to issue me verification certificate with details of license in it.

The concern person asked for my original license and then stamped and his sign on certificate. Certificate is just on simple A4 size paper with standard wording, I got it from agent sitting outside there.



hari999999 said:


> THankyou erviren......
> WHat was the procedure for that Verification Letter. How much days needed.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Ross,

I think If your licence in more than 3 years old you can drive for 90 days in Australia.




benjiross said:


> I will be in Australia on a temporary 457 visa.
> My drivers license from India is 1.5 years old only.
> It was also issued at an address different from what I have in my passport.
> Will I be able to use the same license when I am in Australia?
> I will be in Adelaide.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> they just needed my driving license xerox copy and a letter asking to issue me verification certificate with details of license in it.
> 
> The concern person asked for my original license and then stamped and his sign on certificate. Certificate is just on simple A4 size paper with standard wording, I got it from agent sitting outside there.


Thankyou erviren......


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

erviren said:


> Thanks amaslam for the clarification...
> 
> Hello Hari,
> 
> I have got Verification Letter from Licensing Authority that my license was issued from them......


Hi erviren,

Even I got my Verification letter or DL extract(In English) from the local RTO, is it really valid or we need to get a International Drivers License ?

thanks


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

kkozdream said:


> Hi erviren,
> 
> Even I got my Verification letter or DL extract(In English) from the local RTO, is it really valid or we need to get a International Drivers License ?
> 
> thanks


No need of taking International licence as it is not valid here.
If you are in PR you can drive in Australia for 90 days after that you have to attend a multiple choice paper test and a driving test.

This is what in Queensland and i trying to get it
..................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009 Arrived Australia May25th 2010


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

hari999999 said:


> No need of taking International licence as it is not valid here.
> If you are in PR you can drive in Australia for 90 days after that you have to attend a multiple choice paper test and a driving test.
> 
> This is what in Queensland and i trying to get it
> ...


Thanks Hari,

I am planning to travel to Sydney in July.
Yup I am a PR holder.

My license is issues in Bangalore and it is in english.
I was worried because there were some short cuts used LMV for light motor vehicle etc.

Is that fine ??

I have gone through the RTA website for NSW.

Can you please give some more details about getting a license in Oz, like test fees, how difficult is the exam, some tips on practical test etc ?

How is the job scenario ?
I am in IT.

Thanks in advance
kk


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

kkozdream said:


> Thanks Hari,
> 
> I am planning to travel to Sydney in July.
> Yup I am a PR holder.
> ...


Short cut LMV is not a problem.
If you go through NSW RTA website you will get Practice Road Rule test that can be practiced in your place itself with total of 30 questions.

Small amount should be paid here for attending that 30 point question 
Out of 30 you should get 27 to get pass.
Next step is Road Test which need more practice.
Its better to practice under driving school 

All should be done within 90 days for PR visa holders. otherwise Indian licence will get cancelled.

For IT people more offers are in Sydney and Melbourne after that queensland.
Thankyou


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

hari999999 said:


> Short cut LMV is not a problem.
> If you go through NSW RTA website you will get Practice Road Rule test that can be practiced in your place itself with total of 30 questions.
> 
> Small amount should be paid here for attending that 30 point question
> ...


Thanks
kk


----------

